# MFM 2011



## tattooedrat (Aug 31, 2011)

What the heck guys. Not a peep about it? Or did I just not see it? Its like, the day after tomorrow HAH! 

I will be there. Ask me anything you want here. 


Start Discussion NOW lol we don't got a lotta time lol


----------



## Patchwork (Sep 3, 2011)

Local fur here, I live towards Midtown about 20-25 mins away from the con.

If you or anyone else wanted to grab some food or hang out let me know, MFM is too small and Memphis is too big.


----------

